# The remembering prectice110 thread.



## flushcut

I would like to put this out there for his memory. 
I am glad to have known him and to have called him a friend. Rest now brother the tree is down, the stump ground, and the check cashed.


----------



## tree MDS

I'm pretty much at a loss for words for now. Very bad news. I really liked Matt alot.. hard to imagine that dude is just gone now.

My heartfelt condolences to his family. He will be missed.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

What the what??


----------



## TreeAce

DUDE..WTF are u talking about????????


----------



## jefflovstrom

No details on Matt's FB page, 
RIP Matt


----------



## TreeAce

OMG. I just talked to him the other day. we where gonna meet up n i was gonna buy him dinner on his way back from VA. OBV this isnt a joke.....I am stunned.


----------



## flushcut

Matt had passed away a few days ago I believe on friday night. I wish I had more details but I am kind of in the dark. I have tried to find out if and when there is going to be a wake but have found nothing.


----------



## flushcut

I have tried his FB page but I have gotten no response as I know more I will post it.


----------



## wendell

Please let us know as soon as you find out what happened. Very sad news.


----------



## DSS

That is very sad news. I didn't know him well, but he seemed like a good guy. Did he have an accident or what?


----------



## Mastermind

Sorry to hear this. Please let us know what happened when details become available.


----------



## treeman75

RIP, Brother


----------



## bomar

Rip


----------



## DangerTree

That's very sad news he will be missed. I hope he is logging in the great pumpkin patch of the giants now. 

Remember to tell your families that you love them because death is a normal part of life. Live it well and leave nothing undone.


----------



## no tree to big

man, I was just getting to know matt really liked the guy this is sad indeed


----------



## tree md

Just read this and found out. I feel sick. 

RIP Matt.

Just saw on my FB page where Matt had poked me. Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Hey poked me too, he just turned 30, way too young.
Jeff


----------



## ozzy42

RIP my friend


----------



## tree md

Prentice110: Taken apparently on his last day:


----------



## Toddppm

Rip


----------



## newsawtooth

Family and Friends of Matt,

I am sorry for your loss. May you find some small comfort in his memory and enduring positive effects Matt etched indelibly on those that knew him.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Seems this was his last day. 
The Virginia Gazette, Williamsburg Virginia > News > How to extricate a giant oak tree


----------



## lfnh

newsawtooth said:


> Family and Friends of Matt,
> 
> I am sorry for your loss. May you find some small comfort in his memory and enduring positive effects Matt etched indelibly on those that knew him.


 
Pretty well said.

Too young.


----------



## lxt

Wow, I sit here just stunned! 30yrs old......a prayer for him & his family! after my summer event I always tell my loved ones I love them.........many times & then more! God be with him & his family!!!


----------



## ducaticorse

Dang. He had hit me up a couple of times thinking about moving east to work.. I'd like to find out what happened..


----------



## no tree to big

anybody try and get ahold of slayer to find out what happened?


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> anybody try and get ahold of slayer to find out what happened?


 
Yup
Jeff


----------



## TreeAce

No one knows what happened OR not saying what happened?? So someone knows he has passed but doesnt know how??? WTF.. I JUST talked to him on thursday...If someone knows anything and just doesnt want to say it openly...PLEASE PM me.


----------



## stihl sawing

This is truly sad to hear, He was a good guy. Didn't know him personally but he was a riot to talk to on the forum here. He will really be missed.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> don't use your entire vocabulary in one response did you get an info?


 
Show some respect, 
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS

Cough, cough, glug, glug! 

Wow.... I got nothing but drunken tears. 

Waay too good a dude for this...

 prentice!!


----------



## TreeAce

Matt sent me these photos from VA last week. Just thought I would share them. I never met Matt in person but he sure was a cool dude to chat with by phone or text. I was really looking forward to meeting him and was hoping to do some work with him. He had me laughing so hard a few times I almost cried.....For a man I never did meet I am gonna miss him and I doubt I will ever forget him.View attachment 198003
View attachment 198004


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree md said:


> Prentice110: Taken apparently on his last day:


 
A picture's worth a thousand words.

My kids caught me laughing at this one..."Is he doing that on purpose, dad?"

"Yup."


RIP Matt, thanks for everything.....


----------



## capecodtree

*Matt's family*

If anyone has Matt's address, please pm it to me, I would like to do something for his family. The arborist community is small and we need to support each other and our families. God bless.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Jeff emaild me today with the news, i made some calls and it seems he passed away in his sleep. It was not tree related.

Nobody knows much, i guess he was found this morning.

Dave is not taking any calls right now, his daughter is answering the phone


----------



## Scrat

I have only known him as prentice here on the forum and always enjoyed talking with him. It is really terrible that this post is how I had to find out his name is Matt. RIP Matt
You will be missed Brother....


----------



## stihl sawing

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Jeff emaild me today with the news, i made some calls and it seems he passed away in his sleep. It was not tree related.
> 
> Nobody knows much, i guess he was found this morning.
> 
> Dave is not taking any calls right now, his daughter is answering the phone


Really sad, Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Nailsbeats

This news just makes me feel sick. I didn't know him really, but that doesn't matter, he's a treeman so we're brothers. Just in shock about this, he was a riot to say the least on this forum. God Bless him and his family.


----------



## cjcocn

Dang, that is surely some sad news. 

Condolences to his family. 

Chris


----------



## treevet

shocking and devastating news.

I have talked with him late into the night on the phone.

He was full to the brim with life yet delicate beyond description.

My stomach aches with this news. Condolences to his family and close friends who I am sure are crushed by this loss of a loving and loved young life. Wish he lived near me, we would have been close friends.

This hurts deeply. Dave if you read this, call me. Couldn't find your # when you called me the other day. Any hour....I am up now.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Rest In Peace Matt. My prayers to your loved ones.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Jeff emaild me today with the news, i made some calls and it seems he passed away in his sleep. It was not tree related.
> 
> Nobody knows much, i guess he was found this morning.
> 
> Dave is not taking any calls right now, his daughter is answering the phone



Thanks John, while tragic, it helps some to know it wasn't work related per se, but perhaps peaceful.


----------



## tomtrees58

rip way too young


----------



## deevo

Nailsbeats said:


> This news just makes me feel sick. I didn't know him really, but that doesn't matter, he's a treeman so we're brothers. Just in shock about this, he was a riot to say the least on this forum. God Bless him and his family.


 
Very true, I was shocked as well when I read this thread. I enjoyed his posts as well and seemed like a great guy. RIP Matt


----------



## flushcut

There is more info in the thread "throwing a big top 22' " in the video section.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Damn, I seen it on his facebook, thought it was some sort of joke, I am sick with this, we had jut talked about hooking up since were are somewhat close to each other. 

RIP Matt, my brother, you will be missed.


----------



## flushcut

I have been talking with his sister and trying to find out when the arrangements are going to be but I have heard nothing solid as of yet. When I know I will post the dates.


----------



## treemandan

May a restless soul find peace.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Been trying to find something to add to this thread for the past day... The pics are great, and I hope more turn up in the future. I didn't know Matt outside the forum but I liked him. To those that did know him, family, friends, my heart goes out to you. I do know that he'll be missed around here. Rest in peace, tree brother.


----------



## Garden Of Eden

Anyone with an address, could you post or pm me? I have something to send the family. I'm sure we all do.

Thanks, god bless

Jeff


----------



## flushcut

Garden Of Eden said:


> Anyone with an address, could you post or pm me? I have something to send the family. I'm sure we all do.
> 
> Thanks, god bless
> 
> Jeff


 
The only address that I have is for his house, he was a single guy with no kids. If I find out I will post it.


----------



## no tree to big

hey flush who'd he live with? I know the couple times I was at his house some one else was there, did he have a brother? kinda seemed like sibling bickering between the two, anyway if anyone really wants to send something you can probably contact his sister through facebook she's made a few posts recently


----------



## ducaticorse

Del_Corbin said:


> Wonder if this activity lead to a cranial bleed?


 
If he went that way, he was going to go anyway..... If he died in his sleep it was most likely respiratory failure.


----------



## flushcut

no tree to big said:


> hey flush who'd he live with? I know the couple times I was at his house some one else was there, did he have a brother? kinda seemed like sibling bickering between the two, anyway if anyone really wants to send something you can probably contact his sister through facebook she's made a few posts recently


 
I am not sure I have never met him and have only seen that guy once for a second.


----------



## flushcut

There have been a few dates thrown out there but the soonest one is looking to be the 17th so where and when ? I will pass it along.


----------



## treevet

What was Matt's last name?. I knew but my memory ain't worth schit anymore.

I could maybe trace back thru his posts and find the name of his dad's business but someone might know on here. Thinking I could google for his obituary? Find some information in that. Did he pass away in Va. or Ill.?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Moscinski
Matthew Moscinski | Facebook


----------



## treevet

thanks


----------



## treevet

No obit. yet but this seemed odd. I thought Matt was blond from his avatar but he was in Va. and this may have been an older pict than the article?

The Virginia Gazette, Williamsburg Virginia > News > How to extricate a giant oak tree


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> shocking and devastating news.
> 
> I have talked with him late into the night on the phone.
> 
> He was full to the brim with life yet delicate beyond description.
> 
> My stomach aches with this news. Condolences to his family and close friends who I am sure are crushed by this loss of a loving and loved young life. Wish he lived near me, we would have been close friends.
> 
> This hurts deeply. Dave if you read this, call me. Couldn't find your # when you called me the other day. Any hour....I am up now.


 
Same here, I was very worried for Dave B., not knowing causation. I'm sure it is eating him up anyways. 

Matt and I talked several times over the last half year, he asked me if it was worth going out to VA to work...I told him that Dave would treat him right. Things were going great for both of them, they'd done several jobs the last time we talked. The 120 ton crane was the next job in line, I was on vaca so they did not "bother" me too much with details. 

Matt had plans, he was looking for a bucket, had just set up his chip-truck to handle large loads....crying shame...Happy guy, a joke a minute. 

We only worked together for a day on a few of Dave's jobs in IL, he liked how I worked and was talking of having me down to do some fun removals.


----------



## sbumgarner78

Been Buried in Irene cleanup but it is unfortunate to read about this tonight.


----------



## tree MDS

Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying - YouTube


----------



## tree MDS

Yep, always wanted that #### cranked at my funeral... #### you all!!! :wink2:


----------



## treevet

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Same here, I was very worried for Dave B., not knowing causation. I'm sure it is eating him up anyways.
> 
> Matt and I talked several times over the last half year, he asked me if it was worth going out to VA to work...I told him that Dave would treat him right. Things were going great for both of them, they'd done several jobs the last time we talked. The 120 ton crane was the next job in line, I was on vaca so they did not "bother" me too much with details.
> 
> Matt had plans, he was looking for a bucket, had just set up his chip-truck to handle large loads....crying shame...Happy guy, a joke a minute.
> 
> We only worked together for a day on a few of Dave's jobs in IL, he liked how I worked and was talking of having me down to do some fun removals.



Yeah, Matt said he really enjoyed working with you and you knew what you were doing either in a pm or on the phone I think. Didn't mind grounding for you and that is a compliment from one climber to another.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying - YouTube


 
here's another one for ya Matt

[video=youtube_share;wMYjTWbU76k]http://youtu.be/wMYjTWbU76k[/video]


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I was thinking of throwing some tunes up the other day, but didn't feel like it at the time.

I know Matt was a Floyd fan, many somewhat applicable tunes come to mind, wish you were here, learning to fly, shine on you crazy diamond....the list goes on. Who can pick? So I'm going to go with an epic and let it ride...

[video=youtube;PGwPSPIhohk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGwPSPIhohk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## treemandan

tree MDS said:


> Led Zeppelin - In My Time Of Dying - YouTube


 




:frown:


----------



## treemandan

Del_Corbin said:


> Wonder if this activity lead to a cranial bleed?


 
For as fragile as we are...


----------



## tree md

Pink Floyd - Fearless/You'll Never Walk Alone - YouTube


----------



## flushcut

Okay the 17 is looking like the date and somewhere in Crystal Lake, IL. I am still waiting to hear where and when. To be continued...


----------



## sgreanbeans

Here is another for ya Matt

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd (1973) - YouTube


----------



## Scottscape

My crew and I got the chance to have Matthew climb for us on a couple jobs down there. It was the first time meeting Matthew, he was full of life and a great climber who had a bright future. I'm really sorry to hear this


----------



## Tree Pig

sgreanbeans said:


> Here is another for ya Matt
> 
> Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd (1973) - YouTube


----------



## Bigus Termitius

sgreanbeans said:


> Here is another for ya Matt
> 
> Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd (1973) - YouTube


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## woodchux

Sad news....Does anyone know what he died from?


----------



## tree MDS

You know, it's been my experience (so far) that life throws you a lot of ####birds, and a few good eggs... maybe we should take this opportunity to appreciate the good ones. Just an observation here.


----------



## treemandan

woodchux said:


> Sad news....Does anyone know what he died from?


 
I can't say for sure but I think the cause of death was life.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> I can't say for sure but I think the cause of death was life.


 
Certainly could see how that might have been a leading contributor. lol. 

Didn't know the guy that well, other than in spirit (and from a handful of texts and pm's), but my guess is it was a case of being one of the good ones that killed the kid.. seen it all too many times already. 

Sucks real bad!


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> Certainly could see how that might have been a leading contributor. lol.
> 
> Didn't know the guy that well, other than in spirit (and from a handful of texts and pm's), but my guess is it was a case of being one of the good ones that killed the kid.. seen it all too many times already.
> 
> Sucks real bad!


 
You would have liked him he had that kind of "gravity" around him.


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> You would have liked him he had that kind of "gravity" around him.



Already did friend.


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone find out what the COD was yet?


----------



## flushcut

ducaticorse said:


> Anyone find out what the COD was yet?


 
Organ failure.


----------



## sgreanbeans

flushcut said:


> Organ failure.


 
Damn, really. I was wondering if it had to do with one of the filters, my mom almost went same way, for same reason I am sure. Hope it was peaceful. Still bugs the crap outa me. I was really looking forward to meeting him. Seemed that he would have been fun to hang out with.

Something else I wanted to bring up. I have, as well as a computer can make this happen, feel that I know some of u guys pretty well, literately talk to you guys more than my family. I do not want to continue to "wish" I met someone. I still think that a large annual gathering of Arboristsite junkies is in order. This way we can smack each other in person, instead of with key strokes.
No working or classes, just a good time.


----------



## flushcut

From what I understand he went in his sleep. 
That is not a bad idea.


----------



## treevet

Not even remotely suggesting that anyone take any short cuts like Matt did (mostly unintentionally) but....maybe where he is, is way better than where he was. Like to consider that possibility as I get closer to the end of the ride myself. Anything's possible.


----------



## ducaticorse

sgreanbeans said:


> Damn, really. I was wondering if it had to do with one of the filters, my mom almost went same way, for same reason I am sure. Hope it was peaceful. Still bugs the crap outa me. I was really looking forward to meeting him. Seemed that he would have been fun to hang out with.
> 
> Something else I wanted to bring up. I have, as well as a computer can make this happen, feel that I know some of u guys pretty well, literately talk to you guys more than my family. I do not want to continue to "wish" I met someone. I still think that a large annual gathering of Arboristsite junkies is in order. This way we can smack each other in person, instead of with key strokes.
> No working or classes, just a good time.


 
Here Here!


----------



## ducaticorse

Del_Corbin said:


> Alcohol + X can produce anaesthesia. It can happen easily with the right mix. Hope this isn't what happened but it seems likely.
> 
> RIP Prectice110.


 
X as in rolling? I haven't seen anything regarding that in this thread. I guessed respiratory failure, but that was just because he went in his sleep. Someone mentioned something about a "filter" going bad? No idea as to what that is in reference to. Maybe dialisis sp?


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Not even remotely suggesting that anyone take any short cuts like Matt did (mostly unintentionally) but....maybe where he is, is way better than where he was. Like to consider that possibility as I get closer to the end of the ride myself. Anything's possible.


 
Bah hum bug. Death from above, to die in the field is the ultimate glory..... An attempt to add some levity to the thread. No dis intended of course


----------



## flushcut

Liver, kidneys filters.


----------



## ducaticorse

Del_Corbin said:


> X as in rolling shouldn't be a problem in my experience.
> 
> 
> I can't go along with "to die in the field is the ultimate glory".


 
It is if you happen to be a viking. Anyway, I put a disclaimer after what I wrote. X can in severe instances, cause the body to overheat and stroke out.


----------



## ducaticorse

flushcut said:


> Liver, kidneys filters.


 
Not that then. Liver and kidney failure is a long drawn out, blatantly obvious and painful death. He would have been on bed rest months ago.


----------



## treevet

I think we can untechnically state that self loathing and self abuse and addiction caused his death. Take care of yourselves guys, if not for yourself, for your loved ones.

Do what you need to do to love yourself as well.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> I think we can untechnically state that self loathing and self abuse and addiction caused his death. Take care of yourselves guys, if not for yourself, for your loved ones.
> 
> Do what you need to do to love yourself as well.



This thread is getting pretty intense. not sure I wanna get that deep online.. I hear what you're saying though. We have a responsibility to our loved ones.


----------



## oldirty

RIP, matty. 

believe it or not i actually liked you regardless of what was said in the past by me. i really did.

as a true buzzard that you are, we had enough in common. 

stay safe, my fellow treeman.


----------



## wendell

sgreanbeans said:


> I still think that a large annual gathering of Arboristsite junkies is in order. This way we can smack each other in person, instead of with key strokes.
> No working or classes, just a good time.


 


flushcut said:


> That is not a bad idea.


 
I assume you mean a GTG for just arborists but there are GTG's happening all around the country, especially in the Spring and Fall that you could meet up at. For you two, there is one in Iowa on 10/8. Check the chainsaw forum (Stickies within a month of the date) for dates and locations for others.


----------



## TreeAce

Enough alcohol can def kill. Trust me. I would think "organ failure" is alittle vague but all the explantion anyone around here needs. IMO. I still catch myself in disbelief that Matt is gone. I keep checking back to this thread because I wanna find out when and where to send flowers. There are still some good posts showing up here but some are just BS. When I was a teenager I was at a party where a hat was being past for money to get a guy to "beer bong" a fifth of Jack. He did it. He died later that nite. Alcohol poisoning was what we were told. I would assume his organs failed..... What ever Matt was into that nite really really doesnt much matter at this point. I just wish he was still around. But life goes on. RIP Matt.


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> This thread is getting pretty intense. not sure I wanna get that deep online.. I hear what you're saying though. We have a responsibility to our loved ones.


 
The loathing part (and addiction) come straight up as quotes from him in pm or on phone. I wouldn't assume that stuff. I worried a lot about him. One night when we were "disagreeing" on stuff, I told him to call me at around 1 am and he did and we talked for more than an hour and I go to know him pretty good. Mutually I think.

I think if he could look into this discussion.....he would feel good about it.


----------



## Grace Tree

treevet said:


> I think we can untechnically state that self loathing and self abuse and addiction caused his death. Take care of yourselves guys, if not for yourself, for your loved ones.
> 
> Do what you need to do to love yourself as well.


 


TreeAce said:


> Enough alcohol can def kill. Trust me. I would think "organ failure" is alittle vague but all the explantion anyone around here needs. IMO. I still catch myself in disbelief that Matt is gone. I keep checking back to this thread because I wanna find out when and where to send flowers. There are still some good posts showing up here but some are just BS. When I was a teenager I was at a party where a hat was being past for money to get a guy to "beer bong" a fifth of Jack. He did it. He died later that nite. Alcohol poisoning was what we were told. I would assume his organs failed..... What ever Matt was into that nite really really doesnt much matter at this point. I just wish he was still around. But life goes on. RIP Matt.



Amen on both posts,
Phil


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> The loathing part (and addiction) come straight up as quotes from him in pm or on phone. I wouldn't assume that stuff. I worried a lot about him. One night when we were "disagreeing" on stuff, I told him to call me at around 1 am and he did and we talked for more than an hour and I go to know him pretty good. Mutually I think.
> 
> I think if he could look into this discussion.....he would feel good about it.



FTR, I had no problem with your post. I was just debating with myself whether or not to get into this topic on a public forum... maybe it is a good thing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> I was just debating with myself whether or not to get into this topic on a public forum... maybe it is a good thing.



It is. This is not gonna be turned into a Doctor Phil show. Show some respect and don't judge. We all have our time here and speculating can be done in ways other than a public forum. His family and friends may wish to visit his sites. What ever he was, he was a good guy and a good tree guy. He lived how he lived and that is his right.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

This was part of his life just as it part of our lives.

Yes, respect is in order.


----------



## treevet

Little relevent story in following what Jeff said....

Bout a year ago a woman called me to ask me about her father who had died in a violent (won't suffer you the details) high altitude tree climbing accident as an arborist when she was just a little girl.

She had googled his name and came up with a post of mine on AS or TW, can't remember which. It was a very respectful post and I related in the post that I had and still do....occupy the property where he ran his business from. I have also had a number of employees who had worked for his company work for me over the years one of whom was on the job that terrible day.

So I knew the TRUTH. This sensitive, hurt young woman had heard a myriad of stories that were given as accounts of that day (you'd be amazed at them and amazed at the truth as well) and she was very relieved to be finally able to get to the source of the truth. I gave her the phone number and alerted my good friend (no longer an employee of mine) that she would be calling, and I felt very comfortable about putting the two of them together. 

One of life's little surprise gifts for everyone involved.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just saying, better to remember than to judge. 
Jeff


----------



## VA-Sawyer

When I first read this thread, I thought he had died from a tree accident and I was wanting to learn as many details of what had gone wrong as I could so as to avoid the same fate. That was straightened out on the first page. The lack of medical statement on COD made me begin to suspect a possible unhealthy foreign substance and I decided not to pursure the subject. Others have brought this out in public here already so I will say this. I don't need any further info on COD. It wasn't a medical condition I need to have the Dr.'s look for and it wasn't tied to his methods of treework, so it won't change my methods for safety. I am sorry for his passing, but let us focus on his life, as that is where we can gain the most on this thread.
Rick


----------



## treevet

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying, better to remember than to judge.
> Jeff


 
I think you might be mistaking empathizing for judging.


----------



## jefflovstrom

treevet said:


> I think you might be mistaking empathizing for judging.


 
Yeah, you are probably right, Dave. I will not post on this thread anymore.
Jeff


----------



## treevet

VA-Sawyer said:


> When I first read this thread, I thought he had died from a tree accident and I was wanting to learn as many details of what had gone wrong as I could so as to avoid the same fate. That was straightened out on the first page. The lack of medical statement on COD made me begin to suspect a possible unhealthy foreign substance and I decided not to pursure the subject. Others have brought this out in public here already so I will say this. I don't need any further info on COD. It wasn't a medical condition I need to have the Dr.'s look for and it wasn't tied to his methods of treework, so it won't change my methods for safety. I am sorry for his passing, but let us focus on his life, as that is where we can gain the most on this thread.
> Rick


 
I don't think anyone on here is trying to gain anything from this thread but rather just vent feelings about a very tragic event to a friend.

I can not speak for everyone so I think I am gonna check out of this one and leave with a RIP to Matt. I miss having you around.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I think we can gain from venting feelings.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> Yeah, Matt said he really enjoyed working with you and you knew what you were doing either in a pm or on the phone I think. Didn't mind grounding for you and that is a compliment from one climber to another.


 
We were trading Floyd lines like poetry  I had ta 'splain it to the kids on the crew. 

Let us not speculate, I do not want to know. I just hope it was peaceful.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> You would have liked him he had that kind of "gravity" around him.



And not a lick of gravitas  

The first job he showed up, came running up to me as a was limbing/bucking a thrown spruce. "You know your thumbs should be wrapped around the handles" "nah, my hands are too big"


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> Liver, kidneys filters.


 
Heart failure, like Jim Morison and so many other free spirits.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying, better to remember than to judge.
> Jeff


 
I just cannot get that log out of my eye...



> What ever he was, he was a good guy and a good tree guy.



He was:

A good man who loved his family and worshiped his father

A clown with a joke for everything, none i heard really dirty either.

Fascinated with the machines of the trade.

Some one else keep it going for a while


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying, better to remember than to judge.
> Jeff


 
Maybe not so much as to judge but to discern. Its not like he never called me in drunken tirade a time or two. And I listened and I heard and I looked and saw and I recognized. But to do? I tried to tell him to calm down and it worked... for awhile. yeah, it was just like that, just like that.


----------



## flushcut

The service for Matt is on the 17 at Dalman's Evergreens, 7417 W. Hillside Rd. Crystal Lake, IL 60012 from 1:00-4:00.


----------



## sgreanbeans

flushcut said:


> The service for Matt is on the 17 at Dalman's Evergreens, 7417 W. Hillside Rd. Crystal Lake, IL 60012 from 1:00-4:00.


 
Cool, if I can get away, I will go. 

Got a question, what is X? or rolling?


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> Cool, if I can get away, I will go.
> 
> Got a question, what is X? or rolling?


 
It is an illegal drug used in the rave crowd.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

flushcut said:


> It is an illegal drug used in the rave crowd.


 
It's called ecstasy. I understand that it's supposed to give the user the same feeling I get when chips are flyin, trees are fallin, logs are haulin, stumps are grindin, and money's stackin. But I wouldn't know.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Must not be to big around here.........good. Heard of the drug, never heard the slang/code words.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

My Dad is in the hospital ,and I need to take my Mom over to stay with him. Hopefully I can make it.

Who else is going to show up, and when? Maybe we should try to make it there at the same time and have a little wake for Mattie Boy?


----------



## flushcut

I am going.


----------



## Scrat

flushcut said:


> I am going.


 
Flushcut
If your going would you put a hand on his shoulder and say good bye tree brother for me.
Scrat


----------



## flushcut

Scrat said:


> Flushcut
> If your going would you put a hand on his shoulder and say good bye tree brother for me.
> Scrat


 
I will touch the urn for you, he has been cremated.


----------



## flushcut

Howdy guys, Matts service was very nice and he is now resting beside a white oak at the nursery and the chainsaw salute was a nice touch. It was a good turn out with maybe 150 people and about forty of which were tree guys or have worked with or for Matt.


----------



## Scrat

flushcut said:


> I will touch the urn for you, he has been cremated.


 
Thanks man. Saturday night we celebrated my wife's Birthday and late in the evening around midnight gathered around the fire we all raised a glass to say good bye to Matt 'Prentice 110' and wish him a safe journey. 

It would be great if you could describe the chainsaw salute, I have never heard of that. I am reall happy to hear so many fellow tree guys attended his service.
Scrat


----------



## treevet

flushcut said:


> Howdy guys, Matts service was very nice and he is now resting beside a white oak at the nursery and the chainsaw salute was a nice touch. It was a good turn out with maybe 150 people and about forty of which were tree guys or have worked with or for Matt.


 
Thanks flushcut for letting us know about it and for going. I bet you are a great friend to all fortunate enough to be one to you.

I actually pulled into a cemetary and thought about Matt for a while today. Best I could do. I sometimes hate how trapped I am in my life here.

RIP Matt


----------



## flushcut

Scrat said:


> It would be great if you could describe the chainsaw salute, I have never heard of that. I am reall happy to hear so many fellow tree guys attended his service.
> Scrat


 It was ten to fifteen saw from little trim saws to Matts 660 running full out for five seconds, pause then another five seconds just after his tree was planted. 


treevet said:


> Thanks flushcut for letting us know about it and for going. I bet you are a great friend to all fortunate enough to be one to you.
> 
> I actually pulled into a cemetary and thought about Matt for a while today. Best I could do. I sometimes hate how trapped I am in my life here.
> 
> RIP Matt


 
Thank you for the compliment. I hear you about being too busy in life but you have to stop and smell the roses or one day it could be gone. 
JPS was also there we had a mini AS pow wow. LOL


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Scrat said:


> Thanks man. Saturday night we celebrated my wife's Birthday and late in the evening around midnight gathered around the fire we all raised a glass to say good bye to Matt 'Prentice 110' and wish him a safe journey.
> 
> It would be great if you could describe the chainsaw salute, I have never heard of that. I am reall happy to hear so many fellow tree guys attended his service.
> Scrat


 
I got there as his sister was wrapping up his eulogy, then they planted an oak for his memorial (I think his ashes went in the pit). I joked with Raj about people should come and "fertilize" it in the night, once and a while. 

As for the salute, they warmed up around 7-9 saws of various size and then held them over their heads and revved the ####ens out of them for a couple minutes. Kinda neat. 

I hope my wife has that level of support when I buy the farm. As Raj said there were quite a few there, several stopped me as I walked out to thank me for taking the time to drive in from out of state. Lota ink there, shaved heads, mullets and weathered skin, all working people, definitely the salt of the earth.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Would have loved to go, wanted to, but like TV, I often find myself trapped, always something that HAS to be done. Sounds like u guys sent him off the right way, gone, but damn sure not forgotten. I will say this, when I do think about him, its always good and mostly funny!


----------



## limbwalker54

Just dropping a Rest Easy Brother to Matt. I haven't been on here in a few weeks and was shocked. He was only 2 years older than myself. My prayers out to all his family and friends. It is good to have such concern and care from a good group of people online. We may be far from each other in distance but we all share a common bond.


----------



## treevet

I think it would be nice if at least once a week somebody yanks this thread up to the top of the board by making a post in his honor. Sun. might be a good day for this.opcorn:


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Wish you were here, Matt!*

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I think it would be nice if at least once a week somebody yanks this thread up to the top of the board by making a post in his honor. Sun. might be a good day for this.opcorn:


 
Much better then a sticky, it is a conscious act keeping it active.


----------



## flushcut

I have to say there are a few threads that I know Matt would have been all over especially the one about the minis.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

I just gave him some rep.


----------



## fishercat

*RIP Prentice!*

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. 

Sorry I'm late to this,i haven't been here much.


----------



## jefflovstrom

:msp_thumbup::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:oke::kilt::blob5::yourock:
Jeff


----------



## wendell

Mike Cantolina said:


> I just gave him some rep.


 
Excellent idea.

Some for him, and you for thinking of it.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Remembering how I met Matthew, the most passionate tree climber I´ve ever known…!*

Alright…how do I begin? I believe that if such things as soul mates exist, then Matthew was mine. Even though we lived worlds apart, he in the Northwestern suburbs of Chicago and me in Northwestern Germany, our paths have crossed many times and we were always drawn back into each other´s lives, most of the time not knowing about it but finding out about it later. 

The first time I saw him was exactly nine years ago during a visit to Chicago in September 2002. He had just turned 21 the month before and was on his way back from a festival he had attended in the city. We met at a food corner inside of Union Station. I was sitting there with a friend of mine, sipping ginger ale, just killing time while waiting for the train. 

The first thing I ever heard of Matt was him joking with his friends and his loud laugh was so outrageously obnoxious and contagious at the same time that I couldn´t help but start laughing myself. When I turned around to look at him he said “Hey there girl what´s so funny?” which made me laugh even harder. Looking at me with a curious smile he just sat down at the table next to me and started to ramble on like no other. His sense of humor was ridiculously charming. At some point he just stretched out his hand and said “Sorry I didn´t introduce myself…I´m Matt and who are you?” When I told him my German name he repeated it a dozen times until he knew how to pronounce it right. By that time the whole crowd at the food corner knew my name and was cracking up laughing. Yeah that was so like him…making everybody laugh at someone else´s expense and at the same time making a fool out of himself, too! Freakin´ hilarious!

Turns out we were waiting for the same train and I remember thinking to myself “Oh no this is goin’ to be a hell of a train ride!” Which of course it was! The conductor even asked me “Hey Lady, is this young man bothering you?” By the time I had to get off the train, Matt had succeeded in talking me into going on a date with him. Believe it or not he made me flip a dime to let fate decide whether I would meet him again or not. What a lucky son of a gun! I´m sure by the next day his whole town knew he was going out with that German chick he had picked up at the train station. 

When he showed up for the date the next evening he was wearing a hippie shirt from the early `70ies with a flower design that looked like taken out of my grandma´s closet, khaki colored corduroy pants and polished brown leather shoes. Nobody in his early 20ies that I knew of would have ever gone on a date like that. He looked like he had fallen out of a quirky `70ies road movie. Wherever we went people were staring at him but he didn´t seem to care, his eyes were on me the whole time.

He took me to a café that had the best hot cocoa and chocolates in town. The time was flying by while we were talking and laughing. We had a blast! Later on he took me to the movies and we watched “A Road to Perdition”, a mafia movie, which played in Chicago during prohibition times, but that´s about all I remember, ´cause Matt did his best to really distract me, savoring every single moment. After the movie he offered to walk me all the way back to my friend´s house so he could spend even more time with me. 

It was a very clear night with a moonlit sky and the whole scenery was so terribly romantic, it almost seemed unreal. While we strolled through a tree lined avenue he commented on the tree work that had been done there. And by listening to his tree stories I realized that he was as dedicated and passionate about his tree climber job as I was about working as an archaeologist in Mexico. 

Sharing his love for the outdoors but being scared of heights and chain saws myself I had high respect and admiration for what he was doing. When I told him that, he just laughed it off and when I turned around to look at him he was gone. 

He had jumped up to the next tree and was climbing it rapidly, making it all the way up. When he reached the top he was shouting out my name. I was totally stunned. What an unforgettable night! Spending time with him was intoxicating and I had a deep understanding of what he meant when he told me with a beaming smile: “You´ve gotta live life to the fullest!” 

When it was time to say goodbye he picked me up and swirled me around in the air until I was getting dizzy and his heart was pounding heavily. And while he was kissing me passionately all of a sudden it hit me and I was absolutely sure that we would meet again…! Little did I know back then that life was not going to treat him kind and that it would take more than eight years filled with a couple of long distance overseas phone calls and letters, until I´d finally see him again…! 

And last summer we even came as close to each other as being at the Niagara Falls at the exact same time without knowing about it. Each of us was hanging out at the falls with someone else that we were dating at the time. When we found out about it a couple of weeks later we were shocked by the synchronicity that in the meantime both of us had also gone through a difficult break up. That´s when it really hit us that maybe we were destined to meet again and I invited him over to Germany to spend the Christmas season with me.

Little did I know that he would die so young and that I´d be the one he´d spend his last Christmas and his last New Year´s with! Looking back on the times we had I am glad we sucked the marrow out of it. Never will I forget the last night with Matthew at my place in Germany when I played “You and I will meet again” by Tom Petty and he just picked me up and swirled me around one last time…! 

Thinking about it now I´m certain I was his best kept secret and I´m pretty sure he would kill me, if he found out that I posted this story here, but I know that he´d have to come back to life to do that and I´d die gladly in his arms if I had just one more day and one more night with him! 
Matthew was that kind of person you only meet once in a lifetime and my life will never be the same without him! He will always be in my heart and I will be forever thankful for the good times I got to spend with him. I miss him like crazy and can´t believe I´ll never be able to listen to his tree stories again…! Whenever life would get me down and I couldn´t sleep at night I would call him on his cell phone (he was usually still at work because of the time difference between Europe and the USA) and just listening to the chainsaws and his machinery in the background while he was shouting orders and making stupid jokes was enough to make me happy again. 

And now I am here in honor of him and I´m hoping to read some tree stories once in a while, so that Matthew didn´t teach me the words stump grinder, log splitter and wood chipper for nothing! By the way while he was staying here with me in Germany for almost two months last winter I think he would have gone nuts if he hadn´t been able to check out the Arborist Site almost every night!

When I was cooking dinner for us I always heard him laughing about your jokes or the WTF pictures, he was commenting on the winter time jobs you guys had taken on and showing and explaining all the equipment to me. Not that I really understood any of the machinery you guys are using but it was fun to see how happy it made him to be talking about it. 
One night we even did a virtual tour with google street view through his town so he could show me all the tree work he had done over the years. I am really glad you have been such wonderful friends and tree brothers to him! Thanks to all of you! 

Alright you tree guys out there, if you have continued reading this story all the way up to here I´d like to ask you a favor in honor of Matthew. I know that being a tree climber ain´t for sissy boys and is quite dangerous, probably one of the most dangerous jobs there is, so please make sure you´ll always take good care of yourselves, and the next time you see your special Lady pick her up and swirl her around like crazy until she gets dizzy and you are breathing heavily…! You never know if it might be the last chance you´ll ever get to do that!

Like Matthew said: “You´ve gotta live life to the fullest!” And I believe that´s exactly what he did!


----------



## wendell

Thank you so much for sharing your story. It certainly meant a lot to me.

Danke!


----------



## MissPrentice110

*To Matthew!*

Matthew, I want to thank you for the good times we had and for making me the happiest I´ve ever been. I don´t know how, I don´t know when, but you and I will meet again…! Love always, M. 

View attachment 200879


----------



## sgreanbeans

Awesome


----------



## flushcut

WOW what a great story! Thank you for sharing. I think Matt would deny all of that ever happening here on this site because you know we are tree guys and have a certain "machismo" to up hold. :hmm3grin2orange: I feel saddened that he is gone but I am glad he found a person like yourself to share a glimpse of what the other side of a tree guys really is.


----------



## treeslayer

God how I miss him, I am ate up with emotions I cannot describe. 

I lost a brother. 
not in battle, but in the struggle of life as a man with an overabundance of ability and character, who burned the candle at both ends, and died in one of my hotel rooms on his first storm trip. I was spotting a 70 ton on a job when I got the call from the hotel that he was unresponsive and being transported and I had to keep working. All thru the day, as I took out some huge oaks, no one would tell me his condition, but I KNEW. god how I hurt. I cursed him for not being there to rig the ground side, all the while knowing why he wasn't. when I finally hit the ground, I had my whole family and a lot of friends who were watching, give me the news. 
I have known of many climbers dying while storm chasing, and I lost my brother on this one.

There is a lot to this story that needs telling, and some I probably won't.
I have some awesome pictures and stories of our storm trip, and one pic that is extremely disturbing, but says so much.

his death precipitated a nightmare for me that lasted over 3 weeks, but I am back.

matthew was one of the biggest ass holes I ever met, and I loved him for it, and for being him................


----------



## treevet

This thread has magic in it. 

Miss M, thank you for such a beautiful story.

Keep your head up Dave and take care of yourself.


----------



## oldirty

hope you ok, dave.

missp110, that brought me to a sniffle. thank you for sharing.


----------



## treeman75

oldirty said:


> hope you ok, dave.
> 
> missp110, that brought me to a sniffle. thank you for sharing.


 
Me too


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> Me too


 
Me too, I have a wife as well as 5 & 7 year old daughters. I always hug them in the morning before I go out. Miss prentice 110 thanks for sharing.


----------



## TreeAce

deevo said:


> Me too, I have a wife as well as 5 & 7 year old daughters. I always hug them in the morning before I go out. Miss prentice 110 thanks for sharing.


 
I have a similiar family and always make it a point to give out "luv you's" and kisses every morning before I lev for work. You never know. Hell, driving is none to safe either and then when you finally get to work, we hang from ropes and run chainsaws!?! LOL, I wouldnt trade it for nothin though. Nor would have Matt. 
Thank you MissPrentice110 for sharing. I am glad you showed up here. I thought about swinging my wife around in circles but thought better of it LOL...I tend to get dizzy easy in my olderish age. But I sure tickled my daughters a good one! I figure that may have to work.

TreeSlayer, I am glad to hear from you.


----------



## treeman75

I thought about swinging my wife too but she is almost 9 months pregnant and I dont know if I could!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I give Diane a kiss and tell her I love her several times a day, never part without it. 

Dave, glad to hear you are able to get back out into the swing of things. Nightmare is an understatement, i can't imagine having all that blow up at once


----------



## Bigus Termitius

MissPrentice110 said:


> Alright…how do I begin? I believe that if such things as soul mates exist, then Matthew was mine. Even though we lived worlds apart, he in the Northwestern suburbs of Chicago and me in Northwestern Germany, our paths have crossed many times and we were always drawn back into each other´s lives, most of the time not knowing about it but finding out about it later.
> 
> The first time I saw him was exactly nine years ago during a visit to Chicago in September 2002. He had just turned 21 the month before and was on his way back from a festival he had attended in the city. We met at a food corner inside of Union Station. I was sitting there with a friend of mine, sipping ginger ale, just killing time while waiting for the train.
> 
> The first thing I ever heard of Matt was him joking with his friends and his loud laugh was so outrageously obnoxious and contagious at the same time that I couldn´t help but start laughing myself. When I turned around to look at him he said “Hey there girl what´s so funny?” which made me laugh even harder. Looking at me with a curious smile he just sat down at the table next to me and started to ramble on like no other. His sense of humor was ridiculously charming. At some point he just stretched out his hand and said “Sorry I didn´t introduce myself…I´m Matt and who are you?” When I told him my German name he repeated it a dozen times until he knew how to pronounce it right. By that time the whole crowd at the food corner knew my name and was cracking up laughing. Yeah that was so like him…making everybody laugh at someone else´s expense and at the same time making a fool out of himself, too! Freakin´ hilarious!
> 
> Turns out we were waiting for the same train and I remember thinking to myself “Oh no this is goin’ to be a hell of a train ride!” Which of course it was! The conductor even asked me “Hey Lady, is this young man bothering you?” By the time I had to get off the train, Matt had succeeded in talking me into going on a date with him. Believe it or not he made me flip a dime to let fate decide whether I would meet him again or not. What a lucky son of a gun! I´m sure by the next day his whole town knew he was going out with that German chick he had picked up at the train station.
> 
> When he showed up for the date the next evening he was wearing a hippie shirt from the early `70ies with a flower design that looked like taken out of my grandma´s closet, khaki colored corduroy pants and polished brown leather shoes. Nobody in his early 20ies that I knew of would have ever gone on a date like that. He looked like he had fallen out of a quirky `70ies road movie. Wherever we went people were staring at him but he didn´t seem to care, his eyes were on me the whole time.
> 
> He took me to a café that had the best hot cocoa and chocolates in town. The time was flying by while we were talking and laughing. We had a blast! Later on he took me to the movies and we watched “A Road to Perdition”, a mafia movie, which played in Chicago during prohibition times, but that´s about all I remember, ´cause Matt did his best to really distract me, savoring every single moment. After the movie he offered to walk me all the way back to my friend´s house so he could spend even more time with me.
> 
> It was a very clear night with a moonlit sky and the whole scenery was so terribly romantic, it almost seemed unreal. While we strolled through a tree lined avenue he commented on the tree work that had been done there. And by listening to his tree stories I realized that he was as dedicated and passionate about his tree climber job as I was about working as an archaeologist in Mexico.
> 
> Sharing his love for the outdoors but being scared of heights and chain saws myself I had high respect and admiration for what he was doing. When I told him that, he just laughed it off and when I turned around to look at him he was gone.
> 
> He had jumped up to the next tree and was climbing it rapidly, making it all the way up. When he reached the top he was shouting out my name. I was totally stunned. What an unforgettable night! Spending time with him was intoxicating and I had a deep understanding of what he meant when he told me with a beaming smile: “You´ve gotta live life to the fullest!”
> 
> When it was time to say goodbye he picked me up and swirled me around in the air until I was getting dizzy and his heart was pounding heavily. And while he was kissing me passionately all of a sudden it hit me and I was absolutely sure that we would meet again…! Little did I know back then that life was not going to treat him kind and that it would take more than eight years filled with a couple of long distance overseas phone calls and letters, until I´d finally see him again…!
> 
> And last summer we even came as close to each other as being at the Niagara Falls at the exact same time without knowing about it. Each of us was hanging out at the falls with someone else that we were dating at the time. When we found out about it a couple of weeks later we were shocked by the synchronicity that in the meantime both of us had also gone through a difficult break up. That´s when it really hit us that maybe we were destined to meet again and I invited him over to Germany to spend the Christmas season with me.
> 
> Little did I know that he would die so young and that I´d be the one he´d spend his last Christmas and his last New Year´s with! Looking back on the times we had I am glad we sucked the marrow out of it. Never will I forget the last night with Matthew at my place in Germany when I played “You and I will meet again” by Tom Petty and he just picked me up and swirled me around one last time…!
> 
> Thinking about it now I´m certain I was his best kept secret and I´m pretty sure he would kill me, if he found out that I posted this story here, but I know that he´d have to come back to life to do that and I´d die gladly in his arms if I had just one more day and one more night with him!
> Matthew was that kind of person you only meet once in a lifetime and my life will never be the same without him! He will always be in my heart and I will be forever thankful for the good times I got to spend with him. I miss him like crazy and can´t believe I´ll never be able to listen to his tree stories again…! Whenever life would get me down and I couldn´t sleep at night I would call him on his cell phone (he was usually still at work because of the time difference between Europe and the USA) and just listening to the chainsaws and his machinery in the background while he was shouting orders and making stupid jokes was enough to make me happy again.
> 
> And now I am here in honor of him and I´m hoping to read some tree stories once in a while, so that Matthew didn´t teach me the words stump grinder, log splitter and wood chipper for nothing! By the way while he was staying here with me in Germany for almost two months last winter I think he would have gone nuts if he hadn´t been able to check out the Arborist Site almost every night!
> 
> When I was cooking dinner for us I always heard him laughing about your jokes or the WTF pictures, he was commenting on the winter time jobs you guys had taken on and showing and explaining all the equipment to me. Not that I really understood any of the machinery you guys are using but it was fun to see how happy it made him to be talking about it.
> One night we even did a virtual tour with google street view through his town so he could show me all the tree work he had done over the years. I am really glad you have been such wonderful friends and tree brothers to him! Thanks to all of you!
> 
> Alright you tree guys out there, if you have continued reading this story all the way up to here I´d like to ask you a favor in honor of Matthew. I know that being a tree climber ain´t for sissy boys and is quite dangerous, probably one of the most dangerous jobs there is, so please make sure you´ll always take good care of yourselves, and the next time you see your special Lady pick her up and swirl her around like crazy until she gets dizzy and you are breathing heavily…! You never know if it might be the last chance you´ll ever get to do that!
> 
> Like Matthew said: “You´ve gotta live life to the fullest!” And I believe that´s exactly what he did!




[video=youtube_share;H1BKxYyJJJ4]http://youtu.be/H1BKxYyJJJ4[/video]

Danke schoen, darling, danke schoen
Thank you for all the joy and pain
Picture shows, second balcony
Was the place we'd meet, second seat
Go Dutch treat, you were sweet

Danke schoen, darling, danke schoen
Save those lies, darling don't explain
I recall Central Park in fall
How I tore my dress, what a mess
I confess that's not all

Danke schoen, darling, danke schoen
Thank you for walks down Lovers lane
I can see hearts carved on a tree
Letters entertwined for all time
Yours and mine, that was fine

Danke schoen, darling, danke schoen
I wanna thank you for seeing me again
Though we go, we go our separate ways
Still the memory stays for always
My heart stays for always
My heart says danke schoen

Danke schoen, darling, danke schoen
I said thank you for
Thank you for seeing me again
Though we go, we're gonna go our separate ways
But still the memory stays for always
My heart says danke schoen

Danke schoen auf Wiedersehen
Danke schoen


----------



## Nailsbeats

Burried a child this year due to misscarriage. You can bet my girls get hugs and kisses everytime I'm around.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

I know a bit of what you've gone through, Dave, and what you'll go through. I've been there. Can't imagine trying to hold it together on a job after that. The best advice I got after my nightmare was from the responding paramedic. He said: "Ryan, don't try and get over this, just learn to cope." 17 years later I'll argue that I am over it, but only because I learned to cope first and move on, yet never forgetting.

Just take it easy, I had aftershocks within the next couple of years that sent me on some downward spirals and it's only by the grace of God that I'm around to share it. About the only thing I can say is to take the positive attributes of the life lost and add them to you. I looked forward to meeting and working with Matt. He was going to come down while he was waiting on his chip truck. I bid some moster cottonwoods with him in mind, but didn't get them. 

This news hurt alot of us, each in different, but similar ways. I took it easy a couple of days and then just became more determined to be able to thank him someday for all his help, encouragement, and his 'antics.' His word for it...lol.

Nevertheless, glad your back man.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Nailsbeats said:


> Burried a child this year due to misscarriage. You can bet my girls get hugs and kisses everytime I'm around.


 
My heart goes out to you my friend, I was two when my parents lost their oldest daughter to leukemia. Sadly i have no firm memory of her. 44 years later they still get misty when occasions remind them. It hurts my mom even more, now that she cannot get out to Debbie's grave due to her infirmities. 

Diane and I get a little verkelmpt at times from my infertility (Semper Fi..yeah...right) but i know that is not the same as the heartbreak of the real loss of a life.


----------



## Nailsbeats

John Paul Sanborn said:


> My heart goes out to you my friend, I was two when my parents lost their oldest daughter to leukemia. Sadly i have no firm memory of her. 44 years later they still get misty when occasions remind them. It hurts my mom even more, now that she cannot get out to Debbie's grave due to her infirmities.
> 
> Diane and I get a little verkelmpt at times from my infertility (Semper Fi..yeah...right) but i know that is not the same as the heartbreak of the real loss of a life.


 
I appreciate it John. Loss is loss and it hurts nomatter the details. It's a part of life and the maturing process. It should, however, serve to strengthen and unite the ones left to cope. My thoughts anyhow.


----------



## flushcut

I was thinking about p110 today as I was "working in Disneyland" it was a yard full of garden gnome type of garbage and every other form of nick-nack. I think it took us longer to clear the LZ than it did to do the job.


----------



## Scrat

Hey Prentice
been a few days Just checkin' in, keeping the flame lit and passing the torch.......


----------



## flushcut

I miss that guy. :msp_sad:


----------



## oldirty

didn't realize it till the other day but he wrote on my wall here at AS. i do miss some of the humor he brought to this place and he was a skilled player so we all will miss out on some of his insight he could've shared with what he was looking at.

don't worry flushcut. he'll be with you on every tree you climb.


stay safe.


----------



## treeslayer

I miss my yankee buddy........miss you too flushcut. least you want to be here........:msp_sad:


----------



## jefflovstrom

Tomorrow is Sunday, got this out today.
What do a think?
Jeff 
Sammy Davis, Jr. - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone - YouTube


----------



## treevet

shooby do wop.....

Happy Sun Matt. This prayers for you. rip


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday, got this out today.
> What do a think?
> Jeff
> Sammy Davis, Jr. - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone - YouTube


 
I like it!


----------



## tree MDS

flushcut said:


> I like it!


 
I was just thinking of the Disneyland thing you brough up a ways back. scored a good sized Norway maple TD just like that this am. Made me think of Matt.

Having many beers now, so thinking of him even more! Poor bastard!

Cheers Matt!


----------



## treevet

Hi Matt.


----------



## flushcut

I wonder how his memorial tree is doing? 


















I would think pretty well considering Matt was full of BS  I think he would have found that funny.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Time sure fly's.
Jeff


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Time sure fly's.
> Jeff


 
Sure does almost two months.


----------



## treeslayer

miss him.


----------



## TreeAce

View attachment 205006


My own little way of having him on my job. I had hoped to work with him some day.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*A song we used to play and that will always remind me of him...!*

"Astral Weeks" by Van Morrison

In another time, in another place, way up in the heaven...!

Van Morrison - Astral Weeks - YouTube


----------



## deevo

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> My own little way of having him on my job. I had hoped to work with him some day.


 
Ace that's awesome having that on your bucket, and paying tribute to Matt!


----------



## flushcut

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> My own little way of having him on my job. I had hoped to work with him some day.


 
Awesome indeed!


----------



## sgreanbeans

What kind of tree did they plant?


----------



## flushcut

A white oak if I remember right.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> My own little way of having him on my job. I had hoped to work with him some day.


 
Me too, I'm not sure that we all don't work with him now...some way or another.


----------



## Scrat

flushcut said:


> Awesome indeed!


 
Flushcut,
I know you guys were tight so if it is cool with you, I would gladly keep Matt's (Prentice 110) memory alive and put him on my lid also. And those who ask, I shall tell of the cool dude I knew from AS.
Scrat


----------



## tree MDS

Was just thinking of Matt last night. He would have really dug the scene we have going on here with this freaky storm. Its like a massive ice storm cleanup in sunny 50 degree temps. 

Pretty cool deal with the helmet treeace. Maybe I'll do up one of my 372's for him. I think he would have liked that.


----------



## flushcut

Scrat said:


> Flushcut,
> I know you guys were tight so if it is cool with you, I would gladly keep Matt's (Prentice 110) memory alive and put him on my lid also. And those who ask, I shall tell of the cool dude I knew from AS.
> Scrat


 
I think Matt would be flattered and part of me wonders if he knew how liked he was.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Gone too soon...!*

Hey there now...
Where'd you go?
You left me here so unexpected
You changed my life
I hope you know
Cause now I'm lost
So unprotected

In a blink of an eye
I never got to say goodbye

Like a shooting star
Flyin' across the room
So fast so far
You were gone too soon
You're part of me
And I'll never be
The same here without you
You were gone too soon

You were always there
And like shining light
On my darkest days
You were there to guide me

Oh I miss you now
I wish you could see
Just how much your memory
Will always mean to me

In a blink of an eye
I never got to say goodbye

Like a shooting star
Flyin' across the room
So fast so far
You were gone too soon
You're part of me
And I'll never be
The same here without you
You were gone too soon

Shine on! shine on!
To a better place
Shine on! shine on!
Will never be the same

Like a shooting star
Flyin' across the room
So fast so far
You were gone too soon
You're part of me
And I'll never be
The same here without you
You were gone too soon

Shine on! shine on!
You were gone too soon
Shine on! shine on!
You were gone too soon
Shine on! shine on!
You were gone too soon!


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Shine on you crazy diamond...!*

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond - full version first part - YouTube


----------



## treeslayer

TreeAce said:


> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> My own little way of having him on my job. I had hoped to work with him some day.



gonna put that on my helmet today. 

I'm headed to Philly tomorrow, back to the frozen north to hit the snow damage. matt would have loved it.
I used to watch him work gloveless in cold weather back in chicagoland......

he was a true outdoorsman........


----------



## MissPrentice110

treeslayer said:


> gonna put that on my helmet today.
> 
> I'm headed to Philly tomorrow, back to the frozen north to hit the snow damage. matt would have loved it.
> I used to watch him work gloveless in cold weather back in chicagoland......
> 
> he was a true outdoorsman........



Matt really was an outdoorsman and hardly ever wore gloves, not even in the freakin' cold Chicago winters that he hated so much, and when I asked him why not he used to always laugh and wink at me saying "only ladies wear gloves"! ;-)


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Sweet Home Chicago...!*

CROSSROADS 2007 (Sweet Home Chicago) - YouTube

"Sweet Home Chicago" was our song...and you can see Matt for the first couple of seconds of this video...! I still remember how excited he was when he told me on the phone that he had made it on the official Crossroads DVD!!! And last year when we attended a Christmas party over here in Germany the band played that song especially for us...! ;-)


----------



## jefflovstrom

jefflovstrom said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday, got this out today.
> What do a think?
> Jeff
> Sammy Davis, Jr. - Please Don't Talk About Me When I'm Gone - YouTube



You need to turn it up and shut your eye's. Sammy was a cool Kat!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Miss Prentice110

You should tell us some of the story's that we wouldn't know, the ones he wouldn't tell

I didn't know about my dad until he was gone, guess everybody felt it was ok to tell me and my brother, the crazy stuff he did when he was young. Showed me a side, we never saw. Good side!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treeslayer said:


> gonna put that on my helmet today.



Good Idea Dave, Joey too. Lets hope that is all for the year...


----------



## TreeAce

*Happy Thanksgiving*

I would like to wish all of Matts family and friends a Happy Thanksgiving. I know I am thankful to have known Matt. It may have been for only a short time and I never even met him in person but he made an impression on me in many different ways and for that I am thankful.


----------



## flushcut

Happy turkeyday TreeAce! 
Hey Matt BTW the Packers are 10-0 nudge nudge salt in the wound I wish you were around so I could call and rub it in, but such is life. I will see you again but not yet. 
I also wonder if turkey still makes you sleepy up there?


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Happy Thanksgiving Matt!*

“Life gives us brief moments with one another...but sometimes during those brief moments we get memories that will last a lifetime...!” Thank you Matthew for sharing those brief moments with me! There is sooo much about you I´ll never forget and will cherish forever! Words will never be enough to tell you how thankful I am that I got to have you in my life...! 
Cheers to you up there...! :angel: And keep on rockin' baby...! :rockn:


----------



## flushcut

I am going to be working "disneyland" today and I think Matt would have loved it two huge cotton woods with no clean up or stump just get them on the ground. The irony of it all is that I just wrapped a big job and the HO is a major share holder of Disney like one of the top five share holders of Disney.


----------



## tree md

Thinking of Matt.


----------



## Scrat

tree md said:


> Thinking of Matt.



Yeh...saw a picture of treeman Dan hanging upside down in another post earlier today and made me think of the Picture of Matt hanging inverted off the crane ball!


----------



## Vendetti

Very sad thread to read.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

I've thought of him and Joey a few times the past few weeks.


----------



## flushcut

Never knew Joey but heard he was one bad ass climber.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

You say I make it look easy, he made it look effortless.


----------



## squad143

Merry Christmas Matt.


----------



## flushcut

Merry Christmas bro!


----------



## tree MDS

This cut made me think of Matt the other day, for whatever reason.

395 with 28".. View attachment 213343


Merry Xmas bro!


----------



## tree MDS

Also, it seems to me that this thread is just too damn sterile to be remembering matt.. I mean, I understand the respect and all, but I think he would have much prefered us to be busting one another's balls on a grand scale if we were supposed to be busy honoring him. I know he loved that ####!! not saying I want to see it move in that direction, but just an observation.. and well, remembering matt!


----------



## flushcut

tree MDS said:


> Also, it seems to me that this thread is just too damn sterile to be remembering matt.. I mean, I understand the respect and all, but I think he would have much prefered us to be busting one another's balls on a grand scale if we were supposed to be busy honoring him. I know he loved that ####!! not saying I want to see it move in that direction, but just an observation.. and well, remembering matt!



Ok. That hinge sucks balls Sorry it really is a nice hinge.


----------



## Scrat

Merry XMas Prentice110
As long as you are in our hearts, our minds, and on our lids you will be climbing with us.
So if you guys want to give Matt a Great XMas gift think of him on your next climb and share something he loved.
Scrat


----------



## Currently

Scrat said:


> Merry XMas Prentice110
> As long as you are in our hearts, our minds, and on our lids you will be climbing with us.
> So if you guys want to give Matt a Great XMas gift think of him on your next climb and share something he loved.
> Scrat



Like hanging upside down from a crane hook?


----------



## sgreanbeans

tree MDS said:


> Also, it seems to me that this thread is just too damn sterile to be remembering matt.. I mean, I understand the respect and all, but I think he would have much prefered us to be busting one another's balls on a grand scale if we were supposed to be busy honoring him. I know he loved that ####!! not saying I want to see it move in that direction, but just an observation.. and well, remembering matt!



"Shut the hell up, you suck, I could climb that in 2 seconds you old timer, you wouldn't hold a candle to my..................."

Your right, he would love that!, I'm sure he is up their criticizing how they run things, probably playing ding dong ditch on St Peter!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABucCmjY_KA


----------



## Scrat

*2012*

Hey Matt-Prentice 110
Sorry we never got to climb together in person, I am looking forward to climbing with you in 2012 even if you are just watching over me and all the others you have touched. 
God Bless and Happy New Year Tree Brother
Scrat
Todd


----------



## flushcut

Happy new year!


----------



## TheDruidAbides

I got to meet Matt very briefly back in the fall of 2010. I have an old skyworker bucket truck for sale and he came up to Madison to check it out. We hung out for a few hours kickin the tires of the truck and talkin shop. I was pretty impressed with his knowledge of both the skyworker trucks and the industry. We are both third generation tree guys so the tests of knowledge back and forth were fun. He knew everything about skyworkers from the beginning and said he and his dad only operated those. I thought it was neat how he talked about hanging out and going on traveling tree work adventures with all the different people on arborist site. It was a lifestyle a bit beyond my settled years but it was nice to hear his stories and experiences. He thought the world of the people on here and considered those on here as good friends and family.

Matt and I played phone tag back and forth in the spring and summer of 2011. He still wanted to buy the bucket truck but we both left it at, let's get it inspected first. I'm sad to have just found out he passed. He will be missed by many. R.I.P.


----------



## treevet

prayers/remembrances for Matt day..


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> prayers/remembrances for Matt day..



Hey, there's my buddy! How ya been old timer??


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Hey, there's my buddy! How ya been old timer??



doing fine MDS, but as usual at the mercy of the whims of this personality I was stuck with (if ya know what I mean lol)

hope all is going well with you and fam


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> doing fine MDS, but as usual at the mercy of the whims of this personality I was stuck with (if ya know what I mean lol)
> 
> hope all is going well with you and fam



Lol! Yeah, I have a sneaking suspicion that the personality thing ain't gonna be changing any time soon on my behalf either!


----------



## Bigus Termitius

TV!....TV!...TV!....

welcome back, man.

thought about you the other day as we are going through the process of getting a tree committee re-fired here. I was invited by the mayor to attend and give some input with a EAB presentation that a State biologist acquaintance of mine was giving. It gave us a reason to rekindle a dedicated committee. If it develops, I may be in touch to bug you about it from time to time. Grinder's still grinding!


----------



## tree md

treevet said:


> doing fine MDS, but as usual at the mercy of the whims of this personality I was stuck with (if ya know what I mean lol)
> 
> hope all is going well with you and fam



That's OK. We understand and love you anyway.


----------



## treevet

tree md said:


> That's OK. We understand and love you anyway.



Thanks Larry, luv ya right back.


----------



## sgreanbeans

treevet said:


> thanks larry, luv ya right back.




dude!


----------



## flushcut

I wish you were around for this massive job that I might be part of for some really old Chi-town money on Lake Geneva. It is logging out a few 100acres of old growth hard wood. I am just cutting no hauling or clean up, all machine with tub grinder on site, oh what a job! I just want to be part of it just so I can say I was there and maybe get to drop a few biggins, but time will tell.


----------



## tree MDS

I've been thinking about Matt lately myself. Shopping for a new chipper (maybe) and am considering a 1590. If you look at my profile page you can see where matt was talking about those machines. He was responding to a post I made in some thread. It looks like I never answered him, but I did, just in a pm (never liked the visitor messaging deal). 

I really liked talking equipment with matt, he knew his #### and had a ton of experience (especially for his age). Miss you a ton matt!!


----------



## TreeAce

I was cleaning out my PM box the other day and started reading the ones from Matt. LOL what a trip he was. I tell ya what, I bet that he meant it when he said "I would do this chit for free" (if push came to shove)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

flushcut said:


> I wish you were around for this massive job that I might be part of for some really old Chi-town money on Lake Geneva. It is logging out a few 100acres of old growth hard wood. I am just cutting no hauling or clean up, all machine with tub grinder on site, oh what a job! I just want to be part of it just so I can say I was there and maybe get to drop a few biggins, but time will tell.



Sounds like fun, can I come and play?


----------



## Scrat

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sounds like fun, can I come and play?



Me too!
I'd love to take a few days off from playing Engineer and drop some massive old growth-especially with out having to clean up.
Take some pictures for me and drop a few for Matt!!!!


----------



## flushcut

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Sounds like fun, can I come and play?



If I can swing it with the company that has the job I will see what I can do. On this job I am subbing for a sub so I am low man on the totem pole but there is the potential for a few more sawmen. I will keep you posted and slayer as well.


----------



## wendell

I could cheer lead!


----------



## no tree to big

ya me TOOO lol I might be getting laid off in a couple weeks so I might be looking to find some work out of state for a couple weeks...


----------



## treeslayer

got a job for you here chris, when you need it......CDL driving the $100,000 75' bucket truck around, and other trucks.....


----------



## no tree to big

treeslayer said:


> got a job for you here chris, when you need it......CDL driving the $100,000 75' bucket truck around, and other trucks.....



thats good to hear!!! I will give you a call as soon as I get a chance to discuss the other thing and I'll try and figure out more of a time frame on the layoff if it really does happen I keep hearing "well I have some stuff I'm working on to keep us busy" couple clearing gigs and I either a muni or HOA trim gig


----------



## treeslayer

*Matts first (and only) hurricane*

I took him to Williamsburg for Irene. this is a big oak we picked off with the 120 ton crane I had for a few days to get some of the the long reach trees my 70 ton wouldn't get.


----------



## treeslayer

How the hell do I insert pics now? somebody please help me out.:mad2:


----------



## tree md

Dave, the pics look fine. You could upload them to something like photobucket.com, copy and paste the image code in the text box here and they will show up.

Good to see you posting again. Whatever anyone might think or say, at least you are a real deal climber.


----------



## treevet

Sunday and thinking about you Matt. You may be happier and more comfortable than any of us. I'd like to think that is true. RIP to a real treeman.


----------



## treeslayer

matt hustling across a roof during IRENE. and one of him goofing off in McHenry county IL.
View attachment 226230


----------



## flushcut

Good stuff Dave that is the guy I remember most.


----------



## treevet

saved that pict. thanks Dave.


----------



## treevet

Great guy to work with and to get a snoot full with. View attachment 229551


----------



## flushcut

He was indeed.


----------



## treeslayer

tree md said:


> Dave, the pics look fine. You could upload them to something like photobucket.com, copy and paste the image code in the text box here and they will show up.
> 
> Good to see you posting again. Whatever anyone might think or say, at least you are a real deal climber.



Thanks Larry.


----------



## Scrat

Matt
Been a few months....God bless Dude


----------



## swyman

I was going through my pm's the other night and ran across a few from prentice 110 and had me laughing. I never pm'ed him back but they got me in a great mood so I finally was going to do it. Went to his bio to pm him and started reading through his stuff. I never came to this thread as I thought it was about a loader. Feel like such an arss. My sincere condolences to the misses and family. I was and am deeply saddened. Never got a.chance to talk to him but wished I did. To all who knew him, my prayers are with you. Seems the lord always takes the good ones.


----------



## Banacanin

Memory Eternal


----------



## MissPrentice110

*This is your song, Matt!*

In my tree...! (Pearl Jam)

Up here in my tree, yeah
Newspapers matter not to me, yeah
No more crowbars to my head, yeah
I'm trading stories with the leaves instead, yeah

Wave to all my friends, yeah
They don't seem to notice me, no
All their eyes trained on the street, yo, oh
Sidewalk cigarettes and scenes, 
Up here so high I start to shake
Up here so high the sky I scrape
I'm so high I hold just one breath deep within my chest
Just like my innocence...

(Matt's down in his home)
(Oh, the blue sky it's his home)
(Matt's blue sky home)
(Oh, the blue sky it's his home)

I remember when, yeah
I swore I knew everything, oh yeah
Let's say knowledge is a tree, yeah
It's growing up just like me, yeah
I'm so light the wind he shakes
I'm so high the sky I scrape
I'm so light I hold just one breath and go back to my nest
Sleep with innocence...

Up here so high the boughs they break
Up here so high the sky I scrape
Had my eyes peeled both wide open, and I got a glimpse
Of my innocence... got back my inner sense...
Baby got it, still got it...! 

Pearl Jam - In My Tree (Berlin '96) - YouTube


----------



## Scrat

MissPrentice110 said:


> In my tree...! (Pearl Jam)
> 
> Up here in my tree, yeah
> Newspapers matter not to me, yeah
> No more crowbars to my head, yeah
> I'm trading stories with the leaves instead, yeah
> 
> Wave to all my friends, yeah
> They don't seem to notice me, no
> All their eyes trained on the street, yo, oh
> Sidewalk cigarettes and scenes,
> Up here so high I start to shake
> Up here so high the sky I scrape
> I'm so high I hold just one breath deep within my chest
> Just like my innocence...
> 
> (Matt's down in his home)
> (Oh, the blue sky it's his home)
> (Matt's blue sky home)
> (Oh, the blue sky it's his home)
> 
> I remember when, yeah
> I swore I knew everything, oh yeah
> Let's say knowledge is a tree, yeah
> It's growing up just like me, yeah
> I'm so light the wind he shakes
> I'm so high the sky I scrape
> I'm so light I hold just one breath and go back to my nest
> Sleep with innocence...
> 
> Up here so high the boughs they break
> Up here so high the sky I scrape
> Had my eyes peeled both wide open, and I got a glimpse
> Of my innocence... got back my inner sense...
> Baby got it, still got it...!
> 
> Pearl Jam - In My Tree (Berlin '96) - YouTube



Good tune for ya Matt-
All I can say Miss Prentice 110 is You go Girl!!


----------



## tree md

Bad Company - Shooting Star (Lyrics on Screen!) - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

Neil Young - Like A Hurricane - YouTube


----------



## arborjockey

This thread gives me goose bumps every time I see it. I'm going to use an analogy that I hate to hear in other pretenses. Dedicated tree guys are rare and i find no one I feel closer to the tree people. < A TREE FAMILY > Finding someone that gets excited to do hard ass work is rare. When I see the complaints of crappy climbers, owners,foreman, and ground guys it reminds me how rare the "Good Ones" are. From what I've read and seen Matt was great. 

Im a black sheep in a family of Congressmen, lawyers, Dr.'s, and so on. Everybody shakes their heads when I tell them what I do. My grandmother told me " its a good thing you look young. You can lie about your age. Then you wont sound so stupid when you tell people what you do" I wouldn't trade my buddy who's in the F.B.I or my cousin in the pentagon jobs for all the timber in Canada. I love every saw, tool, and aspect of the industry. I feel like its a war and my battle never ends. Although I have never met my fellow warrior I feel for his family. :msp_sad: God Bless Matts family and God Bless this industry.See you in the big tree in the sky.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Damn I miss you, Matt!*

Alone - Ben Harper - YouTube


----------



## jefflovstrom

MissPrentice110 said:


> Alone - Ben Harper - YouTube



I think he would want you to move on and be happy. 
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> I think he would want you to move on and be happy.
> Jeff :msp_smile:



I think you're probably right.


----------



## Tree Pig

jefflovstrom said:


> I think he would want you to move on and be happy.
> Jeff :msp_smile:





tree MDS said:


> I think you're probably right.



Yeah know I have kind of stayed out of this thread because I really only talked with Matt a few times. They were all positive though, mainly about the love of tree work and that I should continue doing it and stay active on AS back in my earlier days here. For me I will always be thank full for his advice and is evident love of this work. But with that said something else I have taken from his conversations and stories from others about him is the idea that he just enjoyed life and wanted everyone else to do the same. So with that I would have to agree with Jeff and MDS and say he may very well suggest another Ben Harper song... maybe more like this one in his honor. Of course I am only condoning it if its for medical reasons.

[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> Yeah know I have kind of stayed out of this thread because I really only talked with Matt a few times. They were all positive though, mainly about the love of tree work and that I should continue doing it and stay active on AS back in my earlier days here. For me I will always be thank full for his advice and is evident love of this work. But with that said something else I have taken from his conversations and stories from others about him is the idea that he just enjoyed life and wanted everyone else to do the same. So with that I would have to agree with Jeff and MDS and say he may very well suggest another Ben Harper song... maybe more like this one in his honor. Of course I am only condoning it if its for medical reasons.
> 
> [video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]



Lol.. I'm out, damn it!!


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. I'm out, damn it!!



me too but I have been out for about 30 years.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> me too but I have been out for about 30 years.



Me too!! :angel:


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Learning To Fly...!*

Tom Petty- Learning To Fly (Live) - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Nobody said it was easy...no one ever said it would be this hard...!*

Coldplay - The Scientist - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Be Here Now...!*

Ray LaMontagne - Be Here Now - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

*When The Music´s Over...Turn Out The Lights...!*

The Doors - When The Music's Over - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

"I see myself as a huge fiery comet, a shooting star.
Everyone stops, points up and gasps "Oh look at that!"
Then- whoosh, and I'm gone...
and they'll never see anything like it ever again... 
and they won't be able to forget me- ever." 

(Jim Morrison)


----------



## tree MDS

MissPrentice110 said:


> "I see myself as a huge fiery comet, a shooting star.
> Everyone stops, points up and gasps "Oh look at that!"
> Then- whoosh, and I'm gone...
> and they'll never see anything like it ever again...
> and they won't be able to forget me- ever."
> 
> (Jim Morrison)



Yeah, that guy was a bit of a drama queen though, just saying..

Hope you're doing well, miss prentice!!


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Oh show me the way to the next whiskey bar...oh don´t ask why...!*

The Doors - Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) - YouTube


----------



## treevet

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that guy was a bit of a drama queen though, just saying..
> 
> Hope you're doing well, miss prentice!!



Me too...holidays are tough. Be happy, he woulda wanted that.


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;eRv0jVZtdbY]http://youtu.be/eRv0jVZtdbY[/video]


----------



## MissPrentice110

Hahaha...you really had me laughing here...calling Jim Morrison a drama queen! 

Matt would have gone off on a rant about this now...but I´ll spare you the details!


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Choking on the thought of leaving...!*

Alkaline Trio - San Francisco - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Chicago...!!!*

Tom Waits - Chicago - YouTube

Matt would have totally loved this song!!! We used to listen to Tom Waits a lot...! And whenever he joked about the bad economic situation and the little but hard earned money he would be making with his tree business in the Greater Chicago area he mockingly said "Maybe things will get better in Chicago!" Of course we both knew things would never get better...but the love for his work kept him going! Tree guys are a special breed! You gotta love them! 

I secretly believe this song must have been written for him...! 


*CHICAGO*

The seeds are planted here
But they won't grow
We won't have to say goodbye
If we all go
Maybe things will be better in Chicago
To leave all we've ever known
For a place we've never seen
Maybe things will be better in Chicago
Well It's braver to stay
Even braver to go
Wherever she goes I go
Maybe things will be better in Chicago

What we need the lord will give us
All we want we carry with us
You know where I can be found
Where the rainbow hits the ground
I'm not alone
I'm not afraid
This bird has flown from his cage
There's so much magic we have known
On this sapphire we call home
With my coat and my hat
I say goodbye to all that
Maybe things will be better in Chicago
Maybe things will be better in Chicago


----------



## MissPrentice110

*We can´t make it here anymore...!*

James McMurtry "We can't make it here" - YouTube

Another song he used to play for me...! He really had a way of expressing himself through music! 

I am sure he would have liked to be remembered that way...! Good music meant the world to him!


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Chicago...!!!*

Joseph Arthur - Chicago live Old Town School of Folk Music Chicago, IL - YouTube


*CHICAGO*

You're my best friend
I need you until the end
No, you i will never betray

Don't run away from yourself
Or follow anyone else
No, you never have to be a slave

If they don't play you in chicago
Oh no no no
And if they don't save you when you're lonely
Only you
Could see your light, see your light, see your light, you
Could see your light, see your light, see

Your mirror is destroyed
I see you now trying to avoid
The truth of who you really are

The heat will stay with the flame
So your beauty never will change
To me you will always be a star

And if they don't play you in chicago
Oh no no no
And if they don't save you when you're lonely
Only you
Could see your light, see your light, see your light, you
Could see your light, see your light, see

Some turn lunatic
Others learn how to forget
This world to which they just don't belong

I wonder who you will be
A dream with no memory
A beggar looking for one magic song

And if they don't play you in chicago
Oh no no no
And if they don't save you when you're lonely
Only you
Could see your light, see your light, see your light, you
Could see your light, [see what i see] see your light, [see what i see] see your light, you
Could see your light, [see what i see] see your light, [see what i see] see your light, you


----------



## treevet

Matt told me he was born in Lake Forest, Illinois (don't think he lived there tho) which is a northern suburb of Chicago and his dad did a lot of work there and he worked for him. The Chicago Bears had their training camp there in Lake forest College. We talked quite a bit about that town on the phone.

I lived there when I was 15 to 16 years old and it was a very wealthy community and I remember huge estates and going to parties (prior to any drinking which is why I remember them so much) where we had to go through long tree lined driveways with gate houses with gate guards to huge mansions. Like anywhere else with money including where I live now, it was a very desirable place to work in but many tree services are going to try to work there and try to steal your top clients.

This is a little what it is like.

[video=youtube_share;7UzTgMJ1KCw]http://youtu.be/7UzTgMJ1KCw[/video]


----------



## arborjockey

I tip my hard hat this memorial day to veteran practice 110. In this war where we fight the dead, dying, diseased, disfigured, and hazardous trees in general. 

Although this is not the case here
try to watch PBS Frontline series on towerclimbing. 
Wake up call for newbies. God bless be safe


----------



## treeslayer

sadly, his battle was with alcohol, and the ensuing depression. :msp_unsure: Which has, can, and will take many a good man out.

And matt was basically born and raised in Crystal Lake, Illinois. A beautiful place. His dad was the MAN, and wrote the book on production removals cleaning up after the Dutch Elm fallout.

RIP matt THEW


----------



## TreeAce

I was bummed out for awhile this morning when I was thinking about a tree job and then it reminded me of Matt and then i thought about the fact that i cant talk to him any more.Then i got kinda mad.It kinda bothers me that i know of more tree men hurt or killed as a direct result of alcohol and or drugs than are injured by trees. and tree work is freakn dangerous! think about it. I also thought about the last time I talked to him. He called me cuz he drove past the sign for Cleveland Hopkins airport n figured he must be close to my house so he called. Nevermind that it was 5:45 AM! At first i thought "why is this knuckle head calling me" but I answered anyway. I am glad I did. he had me laughing so hard I had to go down in the basement so as not wake up my wife n kids. we were gonna meet up on his way back through. Damn shame it never happened. rest in peace Matt


----------



## treevet

TreeAce said:


> I was bummed out for awhile this morning when I was thinking about a tree job and then it reminded me of Matt and then i thought about the fact that i cant talk to him any more.Then i got kinda mad.It kinda bothers me that i know of more tree men hurt or killed as a direct result of alcohol and or drugs than are injured by trees. and tree work is freakn dangerous! think about it. I also thought about the last time I talked to him. He called me cuz he drove past the sign for Cleveland Hopkins airport n figured he must be close to my house so he called. Nevermind that it was 5:45 AM! At first i thought "why is this knuckle head calling me" but I answered anyway. I am glad I did. he had me laughing so hard I had to go down in the basement so as not wake up my wife n kids. we were gonna meet up on his way back through. Damn shame it never happened. rest in peace Matt



I think he woulda quit if he just had some more time. Took me to past 40 to quit and he really wanted to quit. I think he liked to talk to me partly because I am a little like his old man but he could talk to me and not to him because of their relationship. Hell, my kid can't talk to me and he is a little younger than him. Just the nature of the beast. Same with me and my old man back in the day.

Also cause I actually quit and made it stick. Not an easy trick to pull off, esp. when you tried many times and you picture yourself as someone that can control situations. I kept telling him if you quit for a while things will get so much better (I promise) that it will become hard to start again and ruin it. Just gotta get that TI...time in.

One night we were talking and he was real upset because he got a call, I am thinking around a holiday, and he was too drunk to rig a huge emergency storm broken limb over a swimming pool for a real important regular client. I told him I was in his place many times. If it were me, I'd just be as safe as possible and get the butt tied off and get back to it on Mon. He was thrilled with this advice and did it. I can remember climbing when I was seeing 2 groundman's heads....didn't remember if I worked or it was a dream,...etc, etc.

Dave, he told me he was born in Lake Forest Hospital. Was likely living in Crystal Lake at the time?


----------



## treeman75

Thats the thing with depression, alcohol tricks your brain into thinking your happy but it makes it worse. When I was drinking I dealt with it, since I quit i dont get depressed at all. When I was drinking heavy my wife would have to wake me up because I would stop breathing when I would sleep on my back. I would wake up and remember taking deep breaths like I hadnt breathed for a while, it scared the crap out of my wife. My mind and body feel so much better!


----------



## treeslayer

treevet said:


> Dave, he told me he was born in Lake Forest Hospital. Was likely living in Crystal Lake at the time?



Yes Dave, not really that far I guess. He thought real highly of you and had told me about those conversations.....So many things I wish for concerning that last day, I get real tore up sometimes thinking about it. several people that weekend failed him, and in a way so did I. 

I have a pic of him I took that last morning, had to take it off my phone, real ####ing depressing.


----------



## treevet

treeslayer said:


> Yes Dave, not really that far I guess. He thought real highly of you and had told me about those conversations.....So many things I wish for concerning that last day, I get real tore up sometimes thinking about it. several people that weekend failed him, and in a way so did I.
> 
> I have a pic of him I took that last morning, had to take it off my phone, real ####ing depressing.



Thanks for saying that. I really liked him alot and enjoyed talking with him. He was a very interesting and engaging guy. I miss him too.

You cannot take any blame or guilt for this Dave, it was way out of your control. He had to figure it out himself and given more time maybe would have. He thought the world of you.


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> :frown:


----------



## treeslayer

Thanks Dave. his passing is why I never went back to Chicago, I just walked away from 2 years of advertising and a decent biz environment.

on a lighter note, :hmm3grin2orange: Paul, you going to blakemasters wedding? I'm looking forward to it.....


----------



## tree MDS

Not sure yet Dave. If I don't make it, I'll damn sure be there in spirit!! 

Best I can say at this point..


----------



## tree MDS

It may come as a surprise to some of you, but I'm not typically all that social! Lol.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> Not sure yet Dave. If I don't make it, I'll damn sure be there in spirit!!
> 
> Best I can say at this point..



and I think its fair to say if you do make it there will be less spirits.


----------



## tree MDS

Tree Pig said:


> and I think its fair to say if you do make it there will be less spirits.



Been thinking of you lately man.. I saw "Bad Lieutenant", and "Copland" recently. Just saying.


----------



## MissPrentice110

"I went to the woods because I wished to live deliberately,
to front only the essential facts of life,
and see if I could not learn what it had to teach,
and not, when I came to die, discover that I had not lived."


Henry David Thoreau, Walden (1854)


----------



## MissPrentice110

*I´ll be seeing you...!*

The Notebook "I'll Be Seeing You" Music Video - YouTube


----------



## treevet

[video=youtube_share;aAssXc2h4IM]http://youtu.be/aAssXc2h4IM[/video]


----------



## MissPrentice110

*The Two Trees...!*

Beloved, gaze in thine own heart
The holy tree is growing there;
From joy the holy branches start
And all the trembling flowers they bear.

The changing colours of its fruit
Have dowered the stars with merry light;
The surety of its hidden root
Has planted quiet in the night;
The shaking of its leafy head
Has given the waves their melody.

And made my lips and music wed,
Murmuring a wizard song for thee,
There the Loves a circle go,
The flaming circle of our days,
Gyring, spiring to and fro
In those great ignorant leafy ways;
Remembering all that shaken hair
And how the winged sandals dart
Thine eyes grow full of tender care;
Beloved, gaze in thine own heart.

Gaze no more in the bitter glass,
The demons, with their subtle guile,
Lift up before us when they pass,
Or only gaze a little while;
For there a fatal image grows
That the stormy night receives,
Roots half hidden under snows,
Broken boughs and blackened leaves.

For all things turn to bareness
In the dim glass the demons hold,
The glass of outer weariness,
Made when God slept in times of old.

There, through the broken branches, go
The ravens of unresting thought;
Flying, crying, to and fro,
Cruel claw and hungry throat,
Or else they stand and sniff the wind,
And shake their ragged wings: alas!
Thy tender eyes grow all unkind:
Gaze no more in the bitter glass.

Beloved, gaze in thine own heart,
The holy tree is growing there;
From joy the holy branches start,
And all the trembling flowers they bear.

Remembering all that shaken hair
And how the winged sandals dart,
Thine eyes grow full of tender care;
Beloved, gaze in thine own heart.

Loreena McKennitt - The Two Trees - YouTube


----------



## flushcut

Last weekend I was down in Matts service area and it was kind of weird not calling him up to go out for a beer. RIP dude


----------



## treevet

RIP, but cause just a little trouble up there


----------



## treevet

thoughts and prayers Matt


----------



## tree MDS

Good to see this thread still going. I meant to revive it a while back. 

Just took my morning Lisinopril (blood pressure meds). Been on those for about five weeks now. Not sure if they're helping, but at least I'm trying. If it wasn't for this thing with matt scaring me, I might not have ever bothered (my doctor kinda freaked me out too). So maybe some good came out of that deal. Who knows, maybe I would have had a stroke by now. 

Ahh, the joys of getting older!!


----------



## flushcut

Happy Birthday! Dude, RIP


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Happy Birthday Matthew!*

Hey hey, my my...
Rock 'n Roll can never die!
There's more to the picture
Than meets the eye...!
Hey hey, my my...

Out of the blue and into the black
They give you this, but you pay for that
And once you're gone, you can never come back
When you're out of the blue and into the black.

The king is gone but he's not forgotten
This is the story of a johnny rotten
It's better to burn out than it is to rust
The king is gone but he's not forgotten.

My my, hey hey...
Rock and roll is here to stay!
It's better to burn out
Than to fade away...!
My my, hey hey...


NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube


----------



## MissPrentice110

Missing you on your birthday Matt! Been thinking about you and the fun times we had...!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> Good to see this thread still going. I meant to revive it a while back.
> 
> Just took my morning Lisinopril (blood pressure meds). Been on those for about five weeks now. Not sure if they're helping, but at least I'm trying. If it wasn't for this thing with matt scaring me, I might not have ever bothered (my doctor kinda freaked me out too). So maybe some good came out of that deal. Who knows, maybe I would have had a stroke by now.
> 
> Ahh, the joys of getting older!!



Same thing with Joey C. 40 y/o and strong as a Clydesdale. One morning he never woke up while sleeping in a hotel. Exam said it was his heart. One of the good things about the VA is that they nag us to get the preventative medicine done. I had been getting respiratory infections with some regularity, then the nurse went on & on about including a pnumocox with the standard flue-shot. Huge difference with frequency and duration of anything I get these days.


----------



## tree MDS

Just thinking of matt. RIP, buddy!! Here's to wishing you were forced to stay here and suffer this thing through with the rest of us!! ####er..


----------



## flushcut

The really scary thing is that it is coming up on a year already.
Edit: it has been a year already.


----------



## tree md

Yep, one year. Friday of Laborday weekend one year ago was the last message I ever received from Matt. Miss that guy.

RIP buddy.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*In Memory of Matthew!*

"Summer´s almost gone...!" was a song Matt used to play on the last day of August.

Last year he told me that he wished for an eternal summer that would never end...!

Now I play this song in memory of his life, which just like last summer ended way too soon!


The Doors Summer's Almost Gone - YouTube


----------



## Scrat

Rest easy my brother of the Trees


----------



## Scrat

*still in our thoughts*

Hey Matt Xmas has passed and the new year is just around the corner.
You are still in our thoughts Tree brother


----------



## treeslayer

found this pic, me matt and gary. was a good day, remember it and miss him.....:msp_sad:
View attachment 275851


----------



## treevet

Great pict Dave. RIP Matt.


----------



## treeslayer

all 3 of us are standing on a bigass cottonwood stump, matt came out with a couple big saws to help block em. showed up half drunk, kept drinking and at 3 the HO gave us a case of beer......:msp_ohmy: we kept cutting for a couple hours......I remember matt cut his hand real bad on the dawgs of that big husky.....bled like a stuck pig......pounding beer the whole time. freaked the HO out pretty bad....


----------



## treevet

I lived like that too for many years. That's a real hard life.

Again, great pict, I saved it.

Dave


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

treevet said:


> I lived like that too for many years. That's a real hard life.
> 
> Again, great pict, I saved it.
> 
> Dave



I was like that too, when in the USMC, could not drink on the job, but we would close the bar then get up for PT at four or five in the am. Some hard living, now adays I get buzzed off of two beers. Had a few buddies who needed a cardiac needle in the ER.

Crying shame about ol Matty boy.


----------



## flushcut

A rain day bump for Matt. Time to pull the gear inside and grab a wrench and a grease gun and maybe a memorial beer.


----------



## MissPrentice110

*Those were the days I most remember...!*

Just found this old and forgotten song, which I am sure Matt would have loved and probably would have known, too. That´s the kind of stuff that nobody else but him would have known...! He was one of a kind and I hope he can hear it up there, if I crank it up and play it really loud...! 

Poet & The One Man Band - Days I Most Remember (1969)
Poet & The One Man Band - Days I Most Remember - YouTube


----------



## flushcut

Gone but not forgotten!


----------



## MissPrentice110

flushcut said:


> Gone but not forgotten!


He´s looking down on us smiling...! Been thinking about Matt all night long and for some reason felt drawn to come back to this threat for the first time after many months and saw you did the same! There are no coincedences! He´s still with us!


----------



## tree MDS

It's strange, even though I never met matt in person, I still miss him from time to time. Was thinking of him recently myself. He was definitely one of my favorite people on the site. One of the very few I actually would consider a "tree brother".


----------



## flushcut




----------



## treevet

one of the few drunks (actually the only one) I didn't mind calling me late at night to catch up.


----------



## flushcut

This was the last job I helped Matt with and we got to punch a hole thru the guys drive way, being replaced the following week. This pic and the one above were taken about a month before his passing. Fun day! One of a four tree removal day start and seven done by one.


----------



## treevet

great to see some new picts. of him, thanks flushcut.


----------



## no tree to big

Couple years ago I met a gal from Matt's town. I've been to Crystal Lake almost every weekend since. I find my self thinking would there be a single tree left if he was still with us, lol. I tried reading the whole thread but it gets hard after a few pages! I can't believe it's been so long I still remember the few times I got to meet him in person like it was yesturday.


----------



## jefflovstrom

no tree to big said:


> Couple years ago I met a gal from Matt's town. I've been to Crystal Lake almost every weekend since. I find my self thinking would there be a single tree left if he was still with us, lol. I tried reading the whole thread but it gets hard after a few pages! I can't believe it's been so long I still remember the few times I got to meet him in person like it was yesturday.



we are all gonna die,, just be happy,,done.
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer

found this pic, probably on here already, but worth posting again. I still have a 24" bar from his 372 in my gangbox. I leave it there in memorium.


----------



## no tree to big

Slayer!!


----------

